# DD question?



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

I picked up food in my area that I was scheduled. The person that ordered the food was in a different area/zone whatever you want to call it. After I dropped the food off to them I got a request to pickup in the zone I didn't schedule.

Does that mean I could work either area until my dash ends or do I need to get back to my area?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sometimes they'll change your Zone and don't tell you I have had that happen before


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

When i first signed up, on my first day, they hit me with almost 30 requests outside my zone. I only got 5 deliveries in my area that week and these constant out if area ones i had to decline, 60 in total, made it so i didnt get any of the hourly guarantees that week.
I sent in 5 support messages about this that were completely ignored... and the problem mostly went away after the second week... there was another night a month later that i declined 15 out of area orders all in a span of 10 minutes.
I think they have an idiot test they apply to new drivers to see how far they can push us.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jeff1205 said:


> I picked up food in my area that I was scheduled. The person that ordered the food was in a different area/zone whatever you want to call it. After I dropped the food off to them I got a request to pickup in the zone I didn't schedule.
> 
> Does that mean I could work either area until my dash ends or do I need to get back to my area?


This happens pretty often. I always drive back towards the original zone after I drop off the order. Usually the next order you get will be from the zone you are scheduled I


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

That is the DD issue, you accept the block to get the guarantee, they can run you wherever, god forbid you work before your guarantee block because any non acceptance will work against your guarantee even though your block has not started.
DD is cool, just have to decide to get beat down on the days you work for DD


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You accept any order you want. Just make sure the total amount you'll make is greater than the delivery miles.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

boom goes the... nah 
you made a great point period well said


----------

